

Ask HN: Denied Individual Health Insurance, Now What? - insuranceq

I have applied to two health insurance companies, both denied me and have ruined my plans for starting my company. Currently dealing with a stable but chronic auto-immune disease. Any advice for picking up insurance besides a full time position?
======
nonamegiven
Too late for this query, but for anyone else, I've read that when you apply
for individual health insurance you should do it with all of your candidate
companies at once so that you can truthfully say "I have not been denied" to
as many companies as possible.

I think you'll be able to get some kind of health insurance in 2014 when
Obama-care kicks in. Maybe work a job just until then? You might be able to
work/start/research your own company in the meantime, and you'll be free to
"build one to throw away."

You might talk to all the health insurance brokers you can find. Small
companies with health insurance might lead you to them. Also talk to your
life/auto/home insurance broker, they might point you to options.

EDIT: Is there an association, and/or forums or other groups for you
condition? They may have found ways to get insurance. Does your condition have
some sort of government fallback support?

------
thejteam
Are you starting your company solo or with a co-founder? If you have a co-
founder then your new company can purchase group health insurance. If solo,
then there are a few states(I forget off the top of my head which) where solo
person companies can purchase group coverage.

~~~
logn
And just to add: you can't be denied for coverage in a group plan (AFAIK)

------
metajack
If you are in the US and currently employed with a group health plan, COBRA
will cover you for 18 months after you leave. You pay the full cost, so it's
not cheap, but it's there. You have to elect to do this within 60 days of
leaving I think.

This might tide you over until Obama-care helps you.

You could get a group plan through your new company as well. I'm not sure what
the minimums are, but there are benefits administration companies you can talk
to about it.

